# R15 Coming Next Week ... What Should I Expect?



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

My old HDVR2 is slowly dying. I talked D* into letting me have an R15 for no additional ($99) charge. They insisted on having an Installer install the unit. They will be here Saturday (July 1.)

Curious... what should I expect "out of the box"? What will be some of the first things I will notice in comparison to the old Tivo box? [NOTE: Earl & Wolfpack, I would love to hear from you guys.]

Finally, (here we go again) I only have VOIP for telephone access. I know using VOIP is hit-n-miss, but what luck has anyone had specifically with the R15 and VOIP?

I'll post back the install/setup events/headaches. 

Joe


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

The first thing that you'll notice will be the interface. You'll probably not like it. Then maybe the guide, you'll probably not like it.

You should still be able to get Caller ID services and DirecTV should still be able to get information from your box .


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> The first thing that you'll notice will be the interface. You'll probably not like it. Then maybe the guide, you'll probably not like it.
> 
> You should still be able to get Caller ID services and DirecTV should still be able to get information from your box .


Thanks for the reply. I usually take changes and new stuff in stride. I'm building ammunition to battle my wife's questions/comments/complaints.

My previous D* unit (the HDVR2) did not have caller ID. It was not customized or hacked in any way. Maybe that is something I could work on, now that I will have another unit.  Hmmmmm.

You mentioned _"DirecTV should still be able to get information from your box."_ I'm sorry for being so dense, but how will D* get info from my box without a phone line?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

BigApe said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I usually take changes and new stuff in stride. I'm building ammunition to battle my wife's questions/comments/complaints.
> 
> ...


I was just kidding.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> I was just kidding.


:lol: Dooh! You got me. Now I really feel like an idiot! :blush:


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

DirecTV does collect info from boxes. Thats how they get the "Whats Hot" interactive feature.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

I ordered one online on Saturday. They wanted to send out an installer (for free), but I don't want to have to wait for an installer since I already have 2 lines where my now dead UltimateTV receiver was.

I called and said just ship it to me. They said they would but had to add a $19.95 shipping fee!! I explained the stupidity of this, and they just put a $19.95 credit on my bill.

I hope this DVR isn't as pathetically slow as my HR10-250 HDTivos!


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

[/B]


directvfreak said:


> DirecTV does collect info from boxes. Thats how they get the "Whats Hot" interactive feature.


FYI, if you are registered @ DIRECTV.COM under my directv-my profile, at the very bottom of the page,:sure: there is a place where you check to allow data collection or not.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

BigApe said:


> Curious... what should I expect "out of the box"? What will be some of the first things I will notice in comparison to the old Tivo box? Joe


The big differences:

You will not have dual tuner buffers.

You cannot switch back and forth between tuners, unless you are recording on both tuners, and then to do so you need to go to the guide an click on the other channel being recorded.

SO if you are used to pausing a program and checking what's on the otherthuner, or surfing on the other tuner and then returning to your paused program. You can't.

If you like to put a channel on ESPNEWS on one tuner and then watch another program and then use your buffer to check the score that went by, you can't. (You can if you record that channel, but there will be no buffer)

THere currently is no buffer of live TV if you watch a recorded program.

The REW/FF function will not compensate for your reaction time. If you like this TIVO feature, beware. If you don't, you may like it.

Currently R15 does not differentiate repeats and First run shows very well, This causes unnecessary recording of repeats (You like 4 showing of the same daily show right?), THis may also cause conflicts. There is no 28 day rule like TIvo, where the same episode won't record if it was recorded within 28 days.

If you ever use HIstory on Tivo you will find the R15 History function useless. I f you don't use it on Tivo, it won't affect you.

The message asking if it ok to change channels will appear 5 minutes before the machine needs to change channels, an affirmative response will change the channel right then, possibly causing you to miss last 5 minutes, if other tuner is busy. No response will leave the message on the screen indefinately,( in some cases I have had the message remain for 40 minutes causing the next program to be missed), a negative response will cancel the other program.

FInally, you may have many issues, programs may not record, caller ID may not work, the machine may lock up and require frequesnt resets.. "wishlist" type searches may not find programs it should. (these are more bugs than differences- full disclosure)

On a positive note (balanced feedback): If you used the grid guide the R15 is faster, you can also see the program in the corner instead of it being covered with the guide.

You can click the reocrd button while in the guide to quikly schedule the program..two button pushes gets you a Series Link (similar to Season Pass)..it's faster and simpler than Tivo here.

You can browse a list of recorded shows while wathcing live or recorded programming.

You will have a status bar telling you how full the disk drive is...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

BigApe said:


> Curious... what should I expect "out of the box"?


The things I like that DirecTiVo has that the R-15 doesnt:

Reliability, wishlist and no limits. I dont ever watch live TV after all I have a DVR so buffers dont matter to me.

The things I like that the R-15 has that DirecTiVos dont are:

Picture and sound in all the menus and screens.

Ability to watch a recorded show and still do other things like browse the guide or do some housecleaning. .

One line guide to use so it doesnt block the TV picture.

Free space % indicator.

Much longer single buffer that auto saves

A fast guide and in the guide you can tell at a glance what shows are scheduled to record, also simply press record in the guide and the show will record or a SL will be made.

Interactive channels (News Mix, Sports Mix, etc...) and features for sports like NFL, NBA, Olympics, etc...

Caller ID on screen,

Conflict select screens where it allows you to choose from ALL conflicts

Active features with Best Bests PPV shows, lottery, weather, horoscope, daily TV highlights and more.

Ability to directly record XM channels.

Download PPV's to watch later without paying and if you dont watch you dont pay.

A lot of sort options in the VOD

Able to see the program descriptions in the VOD without clicking on the program.

Manual recording can be done in 1 minute increments.

Very fast FF and RR.

Main menu is a small overlay so you can still watch TV when looking for options.

Two favorite channels lists.

Stores previous channels viewed for quick recall

A lot of Parental Control options


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> The things I like that DirecTiVo has that the R-15 doesnt:
> 
> Reliability, wishlist and no limits. I dont ever watch live TV after all I have a DVR so buffers dont matter to me.
> 
> ...


But if you don't ever watch live TV why would you care about the MIX channels? 

Personally I do like the News Mix (102). That's pretty much on all day in my office. Only draw back is the delay when you want to switch to one of those channels.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for the tips on what to expect.

I'm no techno geek, but it would seem the buffer issue could be eliminated by adding some extensive RAM and some tweaking of the software.

Joe


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

And, oh yeah...

The real reason I didn't push to have the R15 shipped to me is, I'm hoping the installed may have a few tricks in his/her back to get the new unit to dialup using my VOIP.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

Ape-Pay close attention to MikeWolf's post. These are a few of the many pitfalls of the R15.

Also, you don't need a telephone line to set it up. Only for the TiVo.

Sam


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BigApe said:


> And, oh yeah...
> 
> The real reason I didn't push to have the R15 shipped to me is, I'm hoping the installed may have a few tricks in his/her back to get the new unit to dialup using my VOIP.


When I got my R15, January, the installer referred to it as the new Tivo. He didn't have many tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

BigApe said:


> Thanks so much for the tips on what to expect.
> 
> I'm no techno geek, but it would seem the buffer issue could be eliminated by adding some extensive RAM and some tweaking of the software.
> 
> Joe


 Tweaking of software? What a novel idea....

Seriously. SamRoza was right, you do not needt o dial-in so VOIP is a non-issue. It may impact ability to order PPV, but you can always order on-line...you have access to a computer right?

Please get back to us and give a review.

There are many differences between the machines, some you will liek some you won't, hopefully you won't have the issues so many have had and only have to deal with the "choices" D* made in designing the R15...Maybe you will like it better, maybe not.

Fortunatley, you have a couple months until the traditional TV season begins.

My last piece of advice would be that IF you do have issues and D* does not issue a SIGNIFICANT FIX, (not a "somewhat improved" upgrade) get yourself a backup plan (DTivo, VCR, watch your must-see shows live) or you may miss the great 24/Lost crossover when Jack Bauer's slowboat to China lands on the island thanks to the button not being pushed.....:eek2:

Maybe I watch TOO much TV?:grin:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

How someone reacts to the R-15 depends mostly on what your used to, if you used any DVR before, and what features you enjoy. They are vastly different in how they look even though the basic functions are similiar. Its mostly personal preference.

A while back I posted here about showing both my R-10 and R-15 to a friend. His main feature for picking the R-15 over the R-10 was simply it had a PIP in all the screens so he could browse the guide and do other things and still see the entire picture. Simple things like that can sway people.

When you hear that the R-15 doesnt have dual buffers you know your dealing with a TiVo person as that and lack of a wishlist is about all it has left that the R-15 doesnt. Eventually the R-15 will be working like it should and the R-15 has many features that the DirecTiVos dont have like I showed above. Once the R-15 is relaible and if the R-15 ever enabled dual buffers this forum would be a little more upbeat as all the people here without an R-15 would have nothing to say.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> or you may miss the great 24/Lost crossover when Jack Bauer's slowboat to China lands on the island thanks to the button not being pushed.....:eek2:
> 
> Maybe I watch TOO much TV?:grin:


:hurah: :lol: 

I must watch too much as well. I knew exactly what you were talking about. It will turn out that Nina is still alive, living on the island and controlling "The Others."


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

directvfreak, 69RoadRunner, tonyc, Bobman, SamRoza

Thanks for your input. I'll post back a semi-blog of how the install and subsequent system boot-up goes.

I hope it's this:  And not this: 

*One last thing... *I've seen posts from WolffPack and others mentioning putting the box in 'Standby.' I never did that with the old HDVR2.

It sounds like it will be a necessary evil for the R15. (?)

Joe


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I still don't place my DTivo units in StandBy. But the R15 seems to like to rest every night. So if you want him to play nicely with the family, put him in StandBy when you turn in for the night.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine just arrived today. If I didn't have a 2.5 year old and a 3 week old, I might have time to install it. :icon_cof:


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

After unwrapping the bag that UPS (pronounced Oops!) put on my DVR, I opened it to discover DirecTV sent me an R10, not an R15. I didn't think they were sending out Tivos anymore. Strange.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

So why are so many R10's being shipped out as new DVR orders or R15 replacements? 

Is the supply of R15's running short?
Has production of R15's halted? 
Has DTV management made the decision to start replacing faulty R15's with R10's so they don't keep replacing them?
or is this a budegtary item since Chase made the announcement that the R15 was debugged and the support (ie replacing R15s) should no longer be a concern to inventors? Pull returned R10's and send them out for replacements now so we're not sending out new R15's.
Humm.....

Anyone that has ordered a new DTV DVR and received a R10, please post here and let us know that DTV is doing his
To those that have received an R10 when ordering a new DVR, did they appear to be new units in new boxes or did they appear to be repackaged and maybe refurbs?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

69RoadRunner said:


> After unwrapping the bag that UPS (pronounced Oops!) put on my DVR, I opened it to discover DirecTV sent me an R10, not an R15. I didn't think they were sending out Tivos anymore. Strange.


Was that and R10 in what would appear to be a new box. Or a refurb?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

BigApe said:


> *One last thing... *I've seen posts from WolffPack and others mentioning putting the box in 'Standby.' I never did that with the old HDVR2.
> 
> It sounds like it will be a necessary evil for the R15. (?)
> 
> Joe


There's really no "off" for the R15. It's either on, in standby or unplugged.

(Or locked-up :sure: )


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Was that and R10 in what would appear to be a new box. Or a refurb?


It's hard to tell. There's nothing that indicates that it's a refurb. The R10 itself looks new. The cardboard box could be used or it could have just been abused by the people at UPS (pronounced Oops!).


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

It will be interesting to see what I get this Saturday. It better not be a d*mn refurbed unit. And, I specifically asked for a R15. (for what good that did) 

I'll let you know! 

Joe


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

BigApe said:


> And, I specifically asked for a R15. (for what good that did)


FYI - I was just checking out Weaknees.com, and they have a little note that says they no longer sell the R15. I emailed to ask if they could tell me why/if they planned to resume, or knew of a replacement. I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

qwerty said:


> FYI - I was just checking out Weaknees.com, and they have a little note that says they no longer sell the R15. I emailed to ask if they could tell me why/if they planned to resume, or knew of a replacement. I'll let you know if I get a response.


Well, they sure respond quickly.

"WeaKnees.com" <[email protected]> wrote:

We've just had tons of returns due to problems with the unit and a
poor interface. More info is here:

http://www.wkblog.com/2005/12/the_weaknees_r10_r15_compariso.html

Thanks,

WeaKnees.com
http://www.weaknees.com


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Well, they sure respond quickly.
> 
> "WeaKnees.com" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> ...


:rolling:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Boy their prices are H I G H !!!! $200 for a non hacked R-10, $300 for an R-10 with 140 hours, etc....


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

TheTooleMan said:


> :rolling:


*I noticed the TooleMan has his own little post there as well!*


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> Boy their prices are H I G H !!!! $200 for a non hacked R-10, $300 for an R-10 with 140 hours, etc....


Hey, maybe my two R10's sitting on the bench are appreciating as they sit.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

The linked review was actually fairly straight-forward considering the "TiVo-partison" disclaimer right off the bat (not like their business model actually works at all with the R15 today). 

I know it is old info, but it surprises me each time I see it...much less biased than some opinions expressed here and elsewhere...either for or against the R15. 

Best wishes to the OP with your R15. Hope you like it.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

qwerty said:


> "WeaKnees.com" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> We've just had tons of returns due to problems with the unit and a
> poor interface.


By this statement, I wonder if that is the reason they had dropped the bounty on looking for an upgrade for these units.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

pentium101 said:


> By this statement, I wonder if that is the reason they had dropped the bounty on looking for an upgrade for these units.


They have the followint statement on their web site:
"WeaKnees.com is the only authorized DIRECTV reseller offering upgrades and warranties on DIRECTV DVRs in-house."

I suspect that they got some pressure from D* to drop the bounty offer.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Hey, maybe my two R10's sitting on the bench are appreciating as they sit.


Do two R10s make an R20?


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Just as the excitement reaches its peak, I set myself up for another let down.

I called the D* installer number to confirm tomorrow's delivery. I discover they have the wrong delivery address. It's in another state.

This service address issue should have been cleared up long ago.

During this call (three calls, one disconnected, two transfers) is when I discover I could have received the unit via carrier delivery instead. They just needed to set up self-install on my order. During my calls, other service representatives have admitted that, if I used the "self-install" method, I may not get the R15. Instead, a refurbished R10.

Now, back to the install issue. The representative says they can not have an installer out tomorrow (my original install day) and the earliest would be next Thursday. Of course, like many of us, I have to work for a living and can not wait at home for the installer guy to show up. So, I have to wait until next weekend for the installer. It is so frustrating to know there is a fresh new R15 sitting on the shelf less than a few miles from my house (see alternative 'A' below.)

In the mean time, I am stuck with a unit that has a terrible picture * and does not record because I can not get it to use my VOIP to dial out. **

*Alternatives*
a. Lose the $99 waved fee and stop by the local dealer and have a new R15 in my house tonight. I'm too cheap and too broke for that option.

b. Call Dish Network and sign up as a new customer. I bet they would be out tomorrow with dish, DVR and possibly a t-shirt in hand.
The good news is, my wife still fed me dinner tonight. So, it looks like I will NOT be sleeping on Wolffpacks sofa! :sure:

*- - - TO BE CONTINUED - - -*

* Now the pixelization and breaking up is occurring while watching live TV
** I performed a delete and clear everything


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd be leaning toward DISH at this point.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

BigApe said:


> In the mean time, I am stuck with a unit that has a terrible picture * and does not record because I can not get it to use my VOIP to dial out. **
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Change your phone number to dial out to a virginia # 709 area code, if i remember right, it worked for me with VOIP..i found this on some forum somewhere..I think you also have to use a prefix in the number too..sorry I don't remember all the details, but I can tell you it did work....might get you through the week......


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> _Change your phone number to dial out to a virginia # 709 area code, if i remember right, it worked for me with VOIP..i found this on some forum somewhere..I think you also have to use a prefix in the number too..sorry I don't remember all the details, but I can tell you it did work....might get you through the week......_


I tryed a New York area code (212). That didn't work. I was instructed by D* to use a prefix of *99,,*79,,#034 and make sure the other settings were on tone, off and off. Remember, the problem at this point is the system has been cleared and deleted. It does not have a database of phone numbers to dial. I would post the NY number, but I figure it's not a good idea. If anyone knows of other numbers (or where to find them) let me know.

Thanks!



mikewolf13 said:


> _I'd be leaning toward DISH at this point._


It seems their DVR has about the same general features as the DVR Plus... 100 hrs, two tuners, slip/skip/slide/slop/etc. commercials, blah blah blah.

I better get something soon or I WILL be on the couch. :nono:

Joe


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

Neighbor+long phone line=Good download.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

1. Take your wife to dinner. That'll hold her for a while

2. Go ahead and subscribe to Dish. That will let D* know you aren't happy with the way you're being treated.

Also, I don't understand the importance of the phone line to your installation. I did not have a phone line connected when my R15 was installed.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm slightly confused by that as well. I somehow thought we were talking about an R10 or something, because the R15 doesn't require a phone line.

Sam


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

TheTooleMan said:


> 1. Take your wife to dinner. That'll hold her for a while
> 
> 2. Go ahead and subscribe to Dish. That will let D* know you aren't happy with the way you're being treated.
> 
> Also, I don't understand the importance of the phone line to your installation. I did not have a phone line connected when my R15 was installed.


True, it is not necessary, I do not need it and it will function without it but, It would be nice to have it. The biggest thing now is... have a unit that works!

Joe


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

R15 Coming Next Week ... What Should I Expect?

• Denial and isolation: "This is not happening to me."

• Anger: "How dare God do this to me."

• Bargaining: "Just let me live to see my son graduate."

• Depression: "I can't bear to face going through this, putting my family through this."

• Acceptance: "I'm ready, I don't want to struggle anymore."

Oh, wait a minute, that might be some other expectations.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

qwerty said:


> R15 Coming Next Week ... What Should I Expect?
> 
> • Denial and isolation: "This is not happening to me."
> 
> ...


Those are the stages of _GRIEF!_... or parenting a teenager!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think the Dish 922??? DVR offers PIP and you can output two different signals.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I think the Dish 922??? DVR offers PIP and you can output two different signals.


I'm not sue of the model, but they were advertising one DVR that would allow you to watch different shows in different rooms.


----------



## captain kirk (May 22, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Once the R-15 is reliable and if the R-15 ever enabled dual buffers this forum would be a little more upbeat as all the people here without an R-15 would have nothing to say.


That is just too funny.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

*The day has finally arrived! :welcome: Whoo-Hoo!!

The D* installer arrived this morning about 10:15. He brought a new R15. Just to be on the safe side, I requested he replace the 'F' type connectors on my coax. He had the new DVR up and running in less than thirty minutes.

So far, the R15 has performed flawlessly. Of course, this is just my first few hours.

Some thoughts:

* I have no problem with the interface. I do not feel it is any more or less cumbersome that the HDVR2 Tivo unit.

* I like the interactive feature. Lock in my zip and/or town and I've got the current temp and a general idea of what the weather is going to be. Oh, and don't forget my horoscope!

* The additional channel groupings are a neat idea.

* The "What's Hot" feature is interesting. I wonder... is this a list of what America is watching or do I have to 'vote' at the "What's Hot" screen?

* So far, the only real negative with the D* plus DVR has to do with the remote. When in the D* mode, it does not allow control of the volume and muting of my home theater unit and vise versa.

Overall, I'm happy.  At the same time, nothing is perfect, life isn't fair, blah blah blah. So, I'm sure I'll be back with questions.

Thanks for all the replies and comments.

I guess I gotta update my signature!

Joe*


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BigApe said:


> [* I like the interactive feature. Lock in my zip and/or town and I've got the current temp and a general idea of what the weather is going to be. Oh, and don't forget my horoscope!


Just remember, in the event you do need to start the RESET process you will also need to "lock in" that same info over and over. When some folks have to reset every few days or even weekly, it start getting tiring to enter your local info each time. Especially when the R15 remembers your zip code from the SAT setup routine but for some reason the active feature routine cannot access the zip code from the setup info.

Good luck, hope you don't run into any of these problems.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Just remember, in the event you do need to start the RESET process you will also need to "lock in" that same info over and over. When some folks have to reset every few days or even weekly, it start getting tiring to enter your local info each time. Especially when the R15 remembers your zip code from the SAT setup routine but for some reason the active feature routine cannot access the zip code from the setup info.
> 
> Good luck, hope you don't run into any of these problems.


I think it's because the Application is looking for a specific file. The zip code in the box may either be non-compatible with the Java application, the location of the Zip Code on your box may vary, or something that we don't understand is wrong, but the person (or persons) who built the app does.

Amd you can have the remote change the volume of your home theatre unit (if it's in the remote's database) in D* mode. I don't remember how, but I'm sure someone does. Or you could just search for it in the remote's manual that is on DirecTV's website.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> I think it's because the Application is looking for a specific file. The zip code in the box may either be non-compatible with the Java application, the location of the Zip Code on your box may vary, or something that we don't understand is wrong, but the person (or persons) who built the app does.


You mention Java again. Is it a fact that the application is written in Java? Do you know the OS it's running?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> You mention Java again. Is it a fact that the application is written in Java? Do you know the OS it's running?


No, I have no clue if it's written in Java, I'm just assuming. It could be written in anything (that MediaHighway supports) and I think my guess would still apply.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

BigApe said:


> * So far, the only real negative with the D* plus DVR has to do with the remote. When in the D* mode, it does not allow control of the volume and muting of my home theater unit and vise versa.


When you got to program the remote in the menus there is an option to "punch through" the volume in all modes. I don't remember the code of the top of my head but maybe someone who is near there R15 can check that that code is. Basically while your in your stereo receiver mode you punch in the code and that will allow you to change the volume and mute in D* or any other mode.

On the negative side you can't control the D* receiver in other other mode.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

Could it be this code: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60376


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

SamRoza said:


> Could it be this code: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60376


That's the one.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing. You guys are great. You've been a big help.

The instruction from Edmund on the thread link above worked perfect.

1. AV1 or AV2, whichever has the Yamaha code
2. Press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. Enter 9-9-3
4. Press SELECT​Also, FYI:

My machine's info...
Manufacturer: 300
Model: R15
Software: Original 0X103F, Upgrade 0X103F​I'm sorry for asking, but I'm having a hard time understanding. Do I have the latest software? Or, is this not the correct info you need to know? I know I get an on screen software version number if I force an upgrade. That screen reads 2/1/20 upper left corner, 82/0003/103F/01/0107 upper right corner.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*And oh, by the way... On a somewhat related subject, I am having the same issue mentioned in the thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60526​
That's all for now, and again... thanks for the help.

Joe*

edited to correct version info


----------

